# Is inno3d a Decent Graphics Card Manufacturer?



## Fx12345 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,  want to order a inno3d 2gb Gtx 650Ti Boost (The normal model 980mhz, no iChill Model). They are really Cheap, so it's either this or a Msi 1gb Hd7790. Is inno a Decent Brand? They only offer 1year warranty, but my Supplier offers 2 year Carry in Warranty. Anyone had previous experience with them?


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2013)

Fx12345 said:


> my Supplier offers 2 year Carry in Warranty.



Then get whatever cheap card you want. 

inno3D is fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok thanks, and would there be a difference in performance compared to more expensive brands with Possibly better Components?? Or is that irrelevant? I would also like to hear from users with personal experience with inno3d products??


----------



## torgoth (Jul 24, 2013)

Fx12345 said:


> Ok thanks, and would there be a difference in performance compared to more expensive brands with Possibly better Components?? Or is that irrelevant? I would also like to hear from users with personal experience with inno3d products??



Unless it comes factory overclocked or other marketing bells & whistles, its essentially the same thing, my friend has a GTS 450 from inno3d, still works well after 2+ years.


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I checked the PCB design and seems it's exactly the same as Nvidia reference design, same components. It's basically a stock Nvidia reference Card with a better cooler, but it's so Cheap, I get it for the price of a 2gb Gtx 650Ti basically. I think it's a very good deal. Will order one tomorrow.


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had Inno3D in the past and they're as good as anything.


----------



## _larry (Jul 24, 2013)

No experience with Inno3d, but I will never buy MSI anything anymore..last card I bought from them died in less than 6 months.


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 24, 2013)

Great, that's good news. I Remember when Zotac was new to the Graphics market, and I decided to go with one of their cards and was very happy. And today they are considered as one of the top brands. We'll I've had about x5 Cards from Msi in the Past and had no problems, if I had extra cash I would go with the Msi Gtx 650Ti Boost now...but I can't stretch my budget now.


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2013)

Inno3D aren't exactly new. They're not very common though.


----------



## r9 (Jul 24, 2013)

No.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2013)

Had a 8800 GT by Inno, served me well.


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, seems all good..


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 24, 2013)

So I was wondering, would it be possible to flash the inno card with, say a Msi bios which is a bit overclocked? Or is there a way to edit the bios yourself? Just wondering?


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2013)

Fx12345 said:


> So I was wondering, would it be possible to flash the inno card with, say a Msi bios which is a bit overclocked? Or is there a way to edit the bios yourself? Just wondering?



As long as the cards are physically identical, yes. However, there's no need to do such things when there are overclocking programs to use.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 25, 2013)

EVGA Precision and MSI Afterburner can be used to OC your graphics.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 25, 2013)

My first Inno3D card was an old Riva TNT2 M64/M64 Pro PCI so yeah, they have been in he business for a very long time. The major issue that they had was in their GeForce 4 Ti 4200 card overheating like hell, other than that, they are good cards, used an iChill 8600GT (oc'd beyond 8600GTS) and a 9600GT, both gave me no problems.

Also, their current herzulez cooler proved to be very good ones, rivaling the popular coolers by MSI and gigabyte in terms of performance and noise (only downside is that its huge)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2013)

buy zotac , they offer 5years warranty but they cost marginally more.
performance wise they are all pretty much the same except for the ones that come factory overclocked.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 25, 2013)

Ive still got my inno3D 7600GT and its been working perfectly all these years and I haven't even replaced the thermal paste on it lol.


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes I've used software for overclocking in the past, but reason I asked is I like things to be permanent. Anyhow, I'll leave that for when a overclock is actually NEEDED in the future.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 25, 2013)

You will need Nibitor/KGB if you wanted to modify parameters to be permanent afaik.


----------



## Fx12345 (Jul 25, 2013)

As far as I know none of them work with the Gtx 650Ti Boost? It sure didn't work with my previous Gtx 650. Only one that worked was "Kepler bios editor", but for some reason it wouldn't save my custom clocks but did save my voltage I unlocked. Maybe I'll get a bios from the techPowerUp collection and just play around with it.


----------



## razor2890 (Jul 25, 2013)

imo, they are lousy. workmanship has a lot to improve. Even packaging is pathetic...A friend of mine owned 3/4 cards from them, xfx5770 and 9800gt, gts 250 bought after me. 2 of them fried!!!! 
I am still using 9600GT(XFX)
i'd rather go with palit if i were you(assuming palit is available from where you are), they are priced the same and palit feels and looks much better.. i think palit overclocks better too? 
In India Palit is more popular(as it is very cheap)...


----------

